# grape stems



## ani-lover (Feb 23, 2007)

i know rabbits are allowed to have grapes butlast night i gave tabetha a grape and she ate it and then she wantedmore so she jumped into my lap and chewed on the stems/branches and itook them away from her. 

wasnt sure if rabbits are allowed to eat these or not ???

edit: oh yeah, i have been reading online and in magazines and such togive rabbits a lot of broccoli. doesnt broccoli cause gas and sometimescreate stomach problems?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't think it would reallyhurt if Tabethaate a bit of the grape vine

About the broccoli,i know a lot of people feed it to their bunnies,andtheir fine with it,but i wouldn't feed a whole lot though.

I don't feed broccoli at all,as it gives some of my bunnies gas

If you give Tabetha broccoli,and she's fine with it,then i would justgive small amounts,but if it gives her gas,just stop feeding italtogether

cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Feb 23, 2007)

:yeahthat

I tried my girls with broccoli but they wouldn't eat it:rollseyes, butit's similar to cabbage in that some people won't feed it as it givetheir buns gas, but I do feed mine cabbage because it's never caused agas problem for them, and they love it!!

It's just a matter of trying out a little of new foods and seeing ifthe bunny's digestive system can handle them (and whether or not theylike it!)


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 24, 2007)

:bump:jumpforjoy:


----------

